# I need quotes!



## Darklance (Sep 20, 2002)

.I need to turn in a senior quote for my year books...and its due in a few weeks.

I've been scavenging my favorite books, movies, etc for quotes. I've liked hundreds in the past but I'm not having much luck finding any.

So...what famous quotes from whatever source have impressed you? They can be funny, serious...history, fiction...whatever. Thanks for you time


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 20, 2002)

I like Twain.   Many of his famous quotations would be appropriate.  Others like the one below, might not be appropriate for a senior book, but are great just the same. 

"I thoroughly disapprove of duels. I consider them unwise and I know they are dangerous. Also, sinful. If a man should challenge me, I would take him kindly and forgivingly by the hand and lead him to a quiet retired spot and kill him." - Mark Twain

http://www.twainquotes.com/quotesatoz.html


----------



## NoOneofConsequence (Sep 20, 2002)

Life is: "a tale told by an idiot, full of sound and fury, signifying nothing!" from the plays of William Shakespeare


----------



## BluWolf (Sep 20, 2002)

Some of my favorites:

“Reason and the ability to use it are two separate skills.” 
Franz Grillparzer 

“It takes time to persuade men to do even what is for their own good.”
Thomas Jefferson 

“The rules of drinking games are taken more serious than the rules of war.”
Chinese proverb.

Try looking here:

www.bartleby.com/


----------



## alsih2o (Sep 20, 2002)

nothing is worse than a brilliant begining-

                                                      pablo picasso


----------



## Maraxle (Sep 20, 2002)

"If being an egomaniac means I believe in what I do and in my art or music, then in that respect you can call me that... I believe in what I do, and I'll say it."
John Lennon 

"Invention, my dear friends, is 93% perspiration, 6% electricity, 4% evaporation, and 2% butterscotch ripple."
Willy Wonka 

"You can observe a lot just by watching."
Yogi Berra 

"We are the music makers, and we are the dreamers of the dream. 
Wandering by lone sea breakers, and sitting by desolate streams. 
World losers and world forsakers, for whom the pale moon gleams. 
Yet we are movers and the shakers of the world forever it seems."
Arthur O'Shaunessey


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 20, 2002)

The "sound and fury" bit's from *Macbeth*, V.v.26-28, if you're curious (nice quote, too!).

from *Hamlet* (some personal favorites, which I might have used, but may not make sense for you, but just for kicks...)
"There are more things in heaven and earth, Horatio,
Than are dreamt of in your philosophy." (II.i166-67)

"There is special providence in the fall of a sparrow.  If it be [now], 'tis not to come; if it be not to come, it will be now; if it be not now, yet it [will] come — the readiness is all.  Since no man, of aught he leaves, knows what is't to leave betimes, let be." (V.ii.219-24)

In fact, I used a Woody Allen quote for mine:
"It's not that I'm afraid of death, I just don't want to be there when it happens."

and, also from Mr. Allen,
"Some people look to achieve immortality through childbirth, I prefer to achieve immortality by not dying."  (this might be a little off as I'm recalling it from memory...)

F. Scott Fitzgerald, *This Side of Paradise*
"I know myself, that is all —" (Yes, that's it with the dash...if you know where to find it in the book, it'll make more sense.)

Hmm.  There are others.  I can't think of a lot right now off the top of my head.  

Bartlett's Familiar Quotations is a great place to look (I'm assuming it's online somewhere, but your library is sure to have a copy if your family or someone you know doesn't), as long as you know what you're looking for when you open it up. 

Anyhow, have fun with it, Darklance. 

Best,
tKL


----------



## Clear Dragon (Sep 20, 2002)

I may have thought that you can deduce theories from experiments, but it's nonsense. On the contrary ... theory tells you what it is you should be observing. -- Albert Einstein

I am enough of an artist to draw freely upon my imagination. Imagination is more important than knowledge. Knowledge is limited. Imagination encircles the world. -- Albert Einstein

I believe that a scientist looking at nonscientific problems is just as dumb as the next guy. -- Richard Feynman

If I could explain it to the average person, I wouldn’t have been worth the Nobel Prize. -- Richard Feynman

Reality must take precedence over public relations, for nature cannot be fooled. -- Richard Feynman

No one can stop me from drawing Gaussian surfaces no one can stop me from doing anything. -- Samir Mathur, my Electrodynamics professor


----------



## Cedric (Sep 20, 2002)

Not only does God play dice, but... he sometimes throws them where they cannot be seen. 

Stephen W. Hawking 

Cedric


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 20, 2002)

Oh...for the purely whimsical:

Steve Martin, in *L.A. Story*:
"There comes a time in a person's life when it's now or never. It's now or never! Let me read to you from this book of poems: 'O pointy birds, o pointy pointy. Anoint...'"

or, if you like, John Cusack in *Say Anything...*
"I don't want to sell anything, buy anything, or process anything as a career. I don't want to sell anything bought or processed, or buy anything sold or processed, or process anything sold, bought, or processed, or repair anything sold, bought, or processed. You know, as a career, I don't want to do that." 

[Edit/mini-Hijack — Incidentally, if you haven't seen *Say Anything...*, it's a spectacular movie and somewhat appropriate if you're getting ready to graduate from high school anytime soon.  Not to mention, it might be the king of all date movies, although it definitely holds up on it's own.  Just my opinion, though... *L.A. Story*'s worth seeing, too.]

Really, I'm done now...

Best,
tKL


----------



## Henry (Sep 20, 2002)

If all depends on what you can get away with:

_Doc Holliday: I have not yet begun to defile myself. _ - Tombstone

_Johnny Cage: I'm in a hostile environment. I'm totally unprepared. And I'm surrounded by a bunch of guys who probably want to kick my butt. I feel like I'm back in high school._ - Mortal Kombat.

And then there are certain truths that cannot be passed:

_The best things in life are nearest: Breath in your nostrils, light in your eyes, flowers at your feet, duties at your hand, the path of right just before you. Then do not grasp at the stars, but do life's plain, common work as it comes, certain that daily duties and daily bread are the sweetest things in life. _ - Robert Louis Stevenson

_Learn as if you were going to live forever. Live as if you were going to die tomorrow. _ - Unknown

_Kites rise highest against the wind -- not with it. _ - Sir Winston Churchill.

I will go one extra step by pointing out the site I drew these from:

http://home.att.net/~quotations/life.html


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 20, 2002)

See sig.  Bill Hicks was godly.


----------



## LGodamus (Sep 20, 2002)

Dr. Laurence j Peter wrote a book called Peter's Quotations.....all the qutations are ordered by topic and then by relevence within that topic...could be just what you are looking for.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 20, 2002)

Damn it.  I can't stop myself.  

"...for my purpose holds
To sail beyond the western stars, until I die.
It may be that the gulfs will wash us down;
It may be we shall touch the Happy Isles,
And see the great Achilles, whom we knew.
Tho' much is taken, much abides; and tho'
We are not now that strength which in old days
Moved earth and heaven, that which we are, we are —
One equal temper of heroic hearts,
Made weak by time and fate, but strong in will
To strive, to seek, to find, and not to yield."
— Tennyson, "Ulysses" ll.59-70

"I hold it true, whate'er befall;
    I feel it, when I sorrow most;
    'Tis better to have loved and lost
Than never to have loved at all."
— Tennyson, *In Memoriam A.H.H.* XXVII.13-16

Both kind of somber, but truly great quotes, too.

Anyhow, I'm really going to try and study now...(really, here I go....off studying....book's open and everything....)

Best,
tKL


----------



## DM with a vengence (Sep 20, 2002)

"When in danger or in doubt, run in circles, scream and shout!"
-Various

"I don't know, trying is the first step towards failure."
-Homer Simpson

"You know, there are plenty of better places to look for quotes than a message board."
-Some guy on a message board.

"We're gonna cut 'cher *tonkers* off! We're gonna cut 'cher *tonkers* off!"
-Kobold battlecry.

"In the future, all of the following predictions will be proven wrong."
-Scott Adams, the Dilbert Future, Prediction 1

"He who dies with the most stuff didn't have enough hitpoints."
-Nodwick

"I attack the darkness!" or "Can I have a Mountain Dew."
-The Dead Alewives Watchtower


----------



## drquestion (Sep 20, 2002)

From David Fost Wallace's Infinite Jest:

"Te occidere potest, sed te edere nefas est."

Wallace translates this as "They can kill you, but the legalities of eating you are a bit dicier."

(The exact wording of both of these may be slightly off, as I'm quoting from memory)

A somewhat stricter translation would be "They can kill you, but to eat you is forbidden (in the eyes of the gods)."

I'm uncertain as to whether or not this is an actual quote from someone in classical literature, or whether Wallace just made it up.

A much cheesier, but legitimately classical quote, popularized by Erasmus:

"Festina lente," which means "Hasten slowly." 

This quote is also associated with an emblem, that of a dolphin twined around an anchor.

A somewhat more elliptic quote, from Vergil's Aeniad:
"Equo ne credite, Teucri.  Quicquid id est, timeo Danaos et dona ferentis."

This is a line and a half of verse in which the Trojan Laocoon warns his people against the Trojan horse.  Roughly translated, it means: "Don't trust the horse, Trojans.  Whatever it is, I fear the Greeks, even bearing gifts."

Theodore Williams's more poetic translation is: "Trust not this horse, O Troy, whate'er it bode! I fear the Greeks, though gift on gift they bear"

Obviously, the Trojans didn't listen to Laocoon, thus brining about the destruction of Troy.  So, it serves as a warning against hubris, as well as a reminder to heed good advice.

drquestion


----------



## Neo (Sep 20, 2002)

I think the Kurgan ( in Highlander) put it best
"It's better to burn out than to Fade Away"

Or indeed the Pg Man from Mad Max 3 Beyond the thunderdome, who said
"No Matter where you go, there you are".

Or Froyd
"Sometimes a Cigar is just a Cigar" 
referring to the fact that some things are just what they appear to be, for all our analyses and desire that they were otherwise.

Lewis Carroll
"Take care of the sense, and the sounds will take care of themselves"
(Chapter.9 Alice in Wonderland)

Constantine Cavafy
"What shall become of us without any barbarians?  those people were a kind of solution".

Earl of Chesterfield
"Take the tone of the company that you are in"
(letter to his son)

Cicero
"Salus populi suprema est lex" (means The good of the people is the chief law)

Pope Clement XIII
"Sint ut sunt aut non sint"
(means Let them be as they are or nto be at all)

R.G. Collingwood
"Perfect freedom is reserved for the man who lives by his own work, and in that work does what he wants to do".
(Speculum Mentis, Prologue)

Charles Caleb Colton
"When you have nothing to say, say nothing"
(Lacon)

William Cowper
"Variety's the very spice of life, That gives it all its flavour"
(The Timepiece)

Emily dickenson
"success is counted sweetest
By those who ne'er succeed.
To comprehend a nectar
Requires sorest need".
(from Success is counted Sweetest)

MME DU DEFFAND
"La Distance n'y fait rien; il n'y a que le premier pas qui coute".
(Means The Distance is nothing; it is only the first step that is difficult)

Thomas Alva Edison
"Genius is one percent inspiration and ninety-nine percent perspiration"
(From Life ch.24)

T.S Eliot
" Teach us to care and not to care
Teach us to sit still".

"Humankind
Cannot bear very much reality"

"What we call the beginning is often the end
And to make an end is to make a beginning.
The end is where we start from"

"We shall not cease from exploration
And the end of all our exploring
Will be to arrive where we started
And know the place for the first time"

"The last temptation is the greatest treason
To do the right deed for the wrong reason"

Joh Fletcher
"Tis virtue, and not birth that makes us noble:
Great actions speak great minds, and sch should govern"
(the Prophetess)

W.E. Gladstone
"You cannot fight against the future.  Time is on our side"

Hippocrates
"The life so short, the craft so long to learn"
(from Aphorisms)

John Keats
"A thing of beauty is a joy forever;
Its loveliness increases; it will never
Pass into nothingness".
(Endymion)

Karl Marx
"The philosophers have only interpreted the world in various ways; the point is to change it".
(Theses on Feuerbach)

John Stuart Mill
"The worth of a state, in the long run, is the worth of the individuals composing it".
(Dissertations and Discussions)

Percy Bysshe Shelley
"Teach me half the gladness
that thy brain must know,
Such harmonious madness
From my lips would flow,
The world should listen then - as I am listening now".
(To a Skylark)


----------



## Renaissance Man (Sep 20, 2002)

Men occasionally stumble over the truth, but most of them pick themselves up and hurry off as if nothing ever happened. - Winston Churchill

Always do right. This will gratify some people and astonish the rest. - Mark Twain

Imagination is more important than knowledge... - Albert Einstein

This above all: to thine own self be true. - William Shakespeare


----------



## alsih2o (Sep 20, 2002)

or, considering it is you... "i just got up my nerve and asked"


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (Sep 20, 2002)

I used to be something of a quote collector.  Here are some personal favorites.  A mix of wit, wisdom, and flat out goofiness (though I kept out the really inflammatory ones  )

"You will make all kinds of mistakes; but as long as you are generous and true, and also fierce, you cannot hurt the world or even seriously distress her. She was made to be wooed and won by youth."  - Winston Churchill 

"If you would not be forgotten, as soon as you are dead and rotten, either write things worth reading, or do things worth writing." - Benjamin Franklin

"I hear and I forget. I see and I remember. I do and I understand." - Confucius 

"To see what is right and not to do it is want of courage." - Confucius 

"An adventure is only an inconvenience rightly considered. An inconvenience is only an adventure wrongly considered."  - G. K. Chesterton

"You can do very little with faith, but you can do nothing without it." - Samuel Butler 

"He who is unable to live in society, or who has no need because he is sufficient for himself, must be either a beast or a god."
- Aristotle 

"I count him braver who overcomes his desires than him who conquers his enemies; for the hardest victory is the victory over self." - Aristotle 

"It is the mark of an educated mind to be able to entertain a thought without accepting it."  - Aristotle 

"Good can imagine Evil: but Evil cannot imagine Good." - W. H. Auden

"Waste no more time arguing what a good man should be. Be one." - Marcus Aurelius 

"Nature, to be commanded, must be obeyed."  - Francis Bacon

"There is no excellent beauty that hath not some strangeness in the proportion."  - Francis Bacon 

"I love America more than any other country in this world, and, exactly for this reason, I insist on the right to criticize her perpetually." - James Baldwin

"God gave us memory so that we might have roses in December." - Sir James M. Barrie

"Drawing on my fine command of language, I said nothing." - Robert Benchley 

"The kind of humor I like is the thing that makes me laugh for five seconds and think for ten minutes."  - William Cowper Brann

"The pleasure of criticizing robs us of the pleasure of being moved by some very fine things."  - Jean de La Bruyère

"Those who make the worst use of their time most complain about its shortness."  - Jean de La Bruyère

"We are what we think. All that we are arises with our thoughts. With our thoughts, we make the world."  - Buddha 

"Nobody makes a greater mistake than he who did nothing because he could only do a little."  - Edmund Burke 

"Life is the art of drawing sufficient conclusions from insufficient premises." - Samuel Butler 

"In every object there is inexhaustible meaning; the eye sees in it what the eye brings means of seeing."  - Thomas Carlyle

"If you can't sleep, then get up and do something instead of lying there worrying. It's the worry that gets you, not the lack of sleep." - Dale Carnegie 

"Pay less attention to what men say. Just watch what they do."  - Dale Carnegie

"The Christian ideal has not been tired and found wanting. It has been found difficult; and left untried."  - G. K. Chesterton 

"You can only find truth with logic if you have already found truth without it."  - G. K. Chesterton

"Courage is the first of human qualities because it is the quality which guarantees all others."  - Winston Churchill 

"If a man could mount to heaven and survey the mighty universe, his admiration of its beauties would be much diminished unless he had some one to share in his pleasure."  - Cicero

"Human beings are the only creatures that allow their children to come home." - Bill Cosby

"Have a heart that never hardens, a temper that never tires, a touch that never hurts."  - Charles Dickens 

"Bold knaves thrive without one grain of sense, but good men starve for want of impudence."  - John Dryden 

"It's more comfortable to feel that we're a slight improvement on a monkey than such a falling off from the angels."  - Finley Peter Dunne 

"He who joyfully marches in rank and file has already earned my contempt. He has been given a large brain by mistake, since for him the spinal cord would suffice."  - Albert Einstein 

"There are two ways to live your life. One is as though nothing is a miracle. The other is as though everything is a miracle."
- Albert Einstein 

"The Constitution only gives people the right to pursue happiness. You have to catch it yourself."  - Benjamin Franklin

"If a man hasn't discovered something he will die for, he isn't fit to live." - Martin Luther King Jr.

"Forget not that the earth delights to feel your bare feet and the winds long to play with your hair."  - Kahlil Gibran

"What you can do, or dream you can, begin it. Boldness has genius, power and magic in it."  - Johann Wolfgang von Goethe 

"Always do sober what you said you'd do drunk. That will teach you to keep your mouth shut."  - Ernest Hemingway 

"In a time of drastic change it is the learners who survive; the 'learned' find themselves fully equipped to live in a world that no longer exists." - Eric Hoffer

"Life is a romantic business. It is painting a picture, not doing a sum -- but you have to make the romance, and it will come to the question how much fire you have in your belly."  - Oliver Wendell Holmes, Jr.

"Man's mind stretched by a new idea never goes back to its original dimensions."  - Oliver Wendell Holmes, Sr.

"To escape criticism: do nothing, say nothing, be nothing." - Elbert Hubbard 

"The rung of a ladder was never meant to rest upon, but only to hold a man's foot long enough to enable him to put the other somewhat higher." - Thomas Henry Huxley

"The problems of the world cannot possibly be solved by skeptics or cynics whose horizons are limited by the obvious realities. We need men who can dream of things that never were." - John F. Kennedy

"Like all weak men he laid an exaggerated stress on not changing one's mind."- W. Somerset Maugham 

"The real purpose of books is to trap the mind into doing its own thinking." - Christopher Morley

"I was in darkness, but I took three steps and found myself in paradise. The first step was a good thought, the second, a good word; and the third, a good deed."  - Friedrich Nietzsche 

"Learn as if you were following someone whom you could not catch up, as though you were frightened of losing."  -Confucious

"In all affairs it's a healthy thing now and then to hang a question mark on the things you have long taken for granted."  -Bertrand Russel

"There is only one good, knowledge, and one evil, ignorance."  -Socrates

"If there's a steady paycheck in it, I'll believe anything you say."  -Winston from _Ghostbusters_

"Between saying and doing many a pair of shoes is worn out."  -Italian Proverb

"Those who know others are intelligent;
Those who know themselves have insight.
Those who master others have force;
Those who master themselves have strength."
	- Lao Tzu from the _Tao Te Ching_

"What you from your fathers have inherited, earn it, in order to possess it."  -Goethe


----------



## Taloras (Sep 20, 2002)

Hope one of these is good enough for you.

"What Would Yoda Do?"
Anonymous

"Heaven is an American salary, a Chinese cook, an English house, and a Japanese wife. Hell is defined as having a Chinese salary, an English cook, a Japanese house, and an American wife." 
James H. Kabbler III. 

"When his life was ruined, his family killed, his farm destroyed, Job knelt down on the ground and yelled up to the heavens, "Why god? Why me?" and the thundering voice of God answered, "There's just something about you that pisses me off." 
Stephen King. 

"How can I believe in God when just last week I got my tongue caught in the roller of an electric typewriter?" 
Woody Allen. 

"If there is no God, who pops up the next Kleenex?" 
Art Hoppe. 

"My mother said to me, "If you are a soldier, you will become a general. If you are a monk, you will become the Pope." Instead, I was a painter, and became Picasso." 
Pablo Picasso. 

"I was thrown out of college for cheating on the metaphysics exam; I looked into the soul of the boy next to me." 
Woody Allen. 

"A good sermon should be like a woman's skirt: short enough to arouse interest but long enough to cover the essentials." 
Ronald Knox. 

"Not only is there no God, but you try getting a plumber at weekends." 
Woody Allen. 

"As God once said, and I think rightly..." 
Margaret Thatcher. 

"Hearing nuns' confessions is like being stoned to death with popcorn." 
Fulton Sheen. 

"If there is no Hell, a good many preachers are obtaining money under false pretences." 
William Sunday. 

"I admire the Pope. I have a lot of respect for anyone who can tour without an album." 
Rita Rudner. 

"Thank God I'm an atheist." 
Luis Bunuel. 

"The Bible was a consolation to a fellow alone in the old cell. The lovely thin paper with a bit of matress stuffing in it, if you could get a match, was as good a smoke as I ever tasted." 
Brendan Behan. 

"In the begining there was nothing and God said 'Let there be light', and there was still nothing but everybody could see it." 
Dave Thomas. 

"Sailors ought never to go to church. They ought to go to hell, where it is much more comfortable." 
HG Wells. 

"If absolute power corrupts absolutely, where does that leave God?" 
George Deacon. 

"I don't believe in the after life, although I am bringing a change of underwear." 
Woody Allen. 

"When I was a kid I used to pray every night for a new bicycle. Then I realised that the Lord doesn't work that way so I stole one and asked Him to forgive me." 
Emo Philips. 

"When I told the people of Northern Ireland that I was an atheist, a woman in the audience stood up and said, 'Yes, but is it the God of the Catholics or the God of the Protestants in whom you don't believe?" 
Quentin Crisp. 

"When I am dead, I hope it may be said: 'His sins were scarlet but his books were read." 
Hillaire Belloc. 

"Sometimes I lie awake at night, and I ask, 'Where have I gone wrong?' Then a voice says to me, 'This is going to take more than one night.'." 
Charlie Brown. 

"Maybe there is no actual place called hell. Maybe hell is just having to listen to our grandparents breathe through their noses when they're eating sandwiches." 
Jim Carrey. 

"Build a man a fire, and he'll be warm for a day. Set a man on fire, and he'll be warm for the rest of his life." 
Terry Pratchett. 

"When did I realize I was God? Well, I was praying and I suddenly realized I was talking to myself." 
Peter O'Toole. 

"They say such nice things about people at their funerals that it makes me sad that I'm going to miss mine by just a few days." 
Garrison Kielor. 

"It was God who made me so beautiful. If I weren't, then I'd be a teacher." 
Linda Evangelista. 

"Whenever I watch TV and see those poor starving kids all over the world, I can't help but cry. I mean I'd love to be skinny like that but not with all those flies and death and stuff." 
Mariah Carey. 

"The secret of a good sermon is to have a good beginning and a good ending, then having the two as close together as possible." 
George Burns. 

"I would have made a good Pope." 
Richard Nixon. 

"I was raised in the Jewish tradition, taught never to marry a Gentile woman, shave on a Saturday night and, most especially, never to shave a Gentile woman on a Saturday night." 
Woody Allen. 

"God is love, but get it in writing." 
Gypsy Rose Lee. 

"I don't pray because I don't want to bore God." 
Orson Welles. 

"As the post said, 'Only God can make a tree,' probably because it's so hard to figure out how to get the bark on." 
Woody Allen. 

"I have four children which is not bad considering I'm not a Catholic." 
Peter Ustinov. 

"I hear Glenn Hoddle has found God. That must have been one hell of a pass." 
Bob Davies. 

"And God said, 'Let there be light' and there was light, but the Electricity Board said He would have to wait until Thursday to be connected." 
Spike Milligan. 

"No mention of God. They keep Him up their sleeves for as long as they can, vicars do. They know it puts people off." 
Alan Bennett. 

"I'm Jewish. I don't work out. If God had wanted us to bend over, He would have put diamonds on the floor." 
Joan Rivers. 

"There is a charm about the forbidden that makes it unspeakably diserable." 
Mark Twain.

"To see a World in a Grain of Sand
And a Heaven in a Wild Flower, 
Hold Infinity in the palm of your hand
And Eternity in an hour."
William Blake



"For passion, like crime, does not sit 
 well with the sure order and even course 
 of everyday life.

 It welcomes every loosening of the social 
 fabric, every confusion and affliction 
 visited upon the world, for passion sees 
 in such disorder a vague hope of finding 
 advantage for itself."
Death in Venice

"Fear cannot touch me,
It can only taunt me, it cannot take me, just show me where to go.
I can either follow, or stay in my bed ...
I can hold on to the things that I know ....
The dead stay dead, they cannot walk.
The shadows are darkness,
And darkness cannot talk."
Christopher Rice 'Density of Souls'


----------



## EOL (Sep 20, 2002)

Here's the one I think would be best for a senior quote, it's from Macbeth:

That but this blow might be the be-all and the end-all here,
That here upon this bank and shoal of time I'll jump the life to come.

Another one of my favorites:

That so few now dare be eccentric marks the chief danger of the time.
-John Stuart Mill

If it wasn't already past my bedtime  I'd add many more, maybe tommorrow...


----------



## Noldor Elf (Sep 20, 2002)

*Couple of Fishisms*

John: Are we a joke to the outside world?  
Richard: The outside world just doesn't get the joke. Fishism

Richard: Men love any women they want to sleep with. Fishism

Richard: Make enough money, and everything else will follow. Quote me. That's a Fishism.

John: Let's not forget that Lizzie Borden was found innocent of killing her parents. 
Fish: Oh, she did it; the jury just took pity on her for being an orphan

Richard: Let me tell you something. I didn't become a lawyer because I like the law; the law sucks. It's boring, but it can also be used as a weapon. You want to bankrupt somebody? Cost him everything he's worked for? Make his wife leave him, even make his kids cry? Yeah, we can do that.


----------



## Malhavoc (Sep 20, 2002)

"All truth passes through three stages. First, it is ridiculed. Second, it is violently opposed. Third, it is accepted as being self-evident." 
- Arthur Schopenhauer (1788-1860)


----------



## Khorod (Sep 20, 2002)

There are some gems scattered in Rosencrantz and Guildenstern are Dead, by Tom Stoppard.


----------



## Beckett (Sep 20, 2002)

"Well, shall we go?"
"Yes, let's go."

-Last lines of Samuel Beckett's _Waiting for Godot_ .  They're followed by the stage direction, "They do not move."


----------



## Kibo (Sep 20, 2002)

Patriotic:
E Plurbus Unum  -- Used to find it printed on scraps of paper people would carry around.

Underachiver:
Minimum wage....Yehaaw! -- They Might Be Giants

Mongolian:
The greatest joy is to vanquish your enemies and chase them before you, to rob them of their wealth and see those dear to them bathed in tears, to ride their horses and clasp to your bosom their wives and daughters.  -- Gengis Khan

Everlasting Truth:
A b tch is a b tch is a b tch.  -- Ernest Hemingway

Observant:
The streets are dangerous at night. -- David Wayne Hankins

Cryptic:
Look for something fast, and invisible.  -- Lawrence Chiu

McPackaged Ancient Chinese Wisdom:
And knowing is half the battle.  -- Flint

Pragmatic:
Wish in one hand and crap in the other, see which fills up first.  -- Burgess Meridith, Grumpy Old Men


----------



## Buttercup (Sep 20, 2002)

"640k ought to be enough RAM for anybody."--Bill Gates

If you don't like any of the suggestions in this thread, go to your local public library and look at *Bartlett's Familiar Quotations*.  You're sure to find something in there.


----------



## Kyramus (Sep 20, 2002)

J in MiB: "You know what the difference is between you and me.  I make this look good."

From Tomb Raider
" To see the world in a grain of sand,
An eternity in a wild flower,
Hold infinity in the palm of your hand,
and eternity in an hour."

From Willow:
"Forget all you know or think you know.  Abandon power and forced decree.  Inside where the deepest rivers flow, find the currents of eternity."


----------



## shilsen (Sep 20, 2002)

Kyramus said:
			
		

> *From Tomb Raider
> " To see the world in a grain of sand,
> An eternity in a wild flower,
> Hold infinity in the palm of your hand,
> ...




That's actually the beginning of William Blake's "Auguries of Innocence".


----------



## ninthcouncil (Sep 20, 2002)

To apologize is to lay the foundation for a future offense.
- Ambrose Bierce

You know what the Englishman's idea of compromise is? He says, some people say there is a God. Some people say there is no God. The truth probably lies somewhere between these two statements.
- W.B.Yeats

Human beings, who are almost unique in having the ability to learn from the experience of others, are also remarkable for their apparent disinclination to do so.
- Douglas Adams, Last Chance to See

An apt and true reply was given to Alexander the Great by a pirate who had been seized. For when that king had asked the man what he meant by keeping hostile possession of the sea, he answered with bold pride. "What thou meanest by seizing the whole earth; but because I do it with a petty ship, I am called a robber, whilst thou who dost it with a great fleet art styled emperor."
- St. Augustine

I do not want people to be agreeable, as it saves me the trouble of liking them. 
- Jane Austen (1775-1817)

If you cry "forward", you must without fail make plain in what direction to go.
- Anton Chekhov

"The dog's kennel is not the place to keep a sausage."
- Danish Proverb

A free life cannot acquire many possessions, because this is not easy to do without servility to mobs or monarchs...
- Epicurus (341-270 B.C.)

Kill no more pigeons than you can eat.
- Benjamin Franklin

The graveyards are full of indispensable men.
- Charles de Gaulle

What do you take me for, an idiot?
- Charles de Gaulle, when asked if he was happy 

I would rather be exposed to the inconveniences attending too much liberty than to those attending too small a degree of it.
- Thomas Jefferson

Do not overestimate the decency of the human race.
- H. L. Mencken

Only two things are infinite, the universe and human stupidity, and I'm not sure about the former.
- Albert Einstein

I do not feel obliged to believe that the same God who has endowed us with sense, reason, and intellect has intended us to forgo their use.  
- Galileo Galilei 

The opposite of a correct statement is a false statement. The opposite of a profound truth may well be another profound truth.
- Niels Bohr

Silence is argument carried out by other means.
- Che Guevara

If stupidity got us into this mess, then why can't it get us out?
- Will Rogers

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.
- Wernher Von Braun

And finally, a whole bunch from the Confucian Analects:

"Learning without thinking is fruitless; thinking without learning is perplexing."

Duke Ai asked: "What must we do to make the people obedient?"
Master Kong replied: "Promote the upright, place them above the crooked, and the people shall be obedient. Promote the crooked, place them above the upright, and the people shall be disobedient."

"Acting solely in pursuit of profit will incur much resentment."

"Those who err through self-restraint are rare indeed."

"He who loves courage and hates poverty will rebel; he who is inhumane and is hated excessively will also rebel."

"I have never seen anyone who loves virtue as much as he loves beautiful women."

"When the state possesses the Way, speak uprightly and act uprightly; when the state loses the Way, act uprightly, but speak modestly."

"The gentleman rests at ease in adversity; the small man, once reduced to adversity, becomes reckless."

"Be more demanding with yourself and less so with others and you shall keep resentment away."

"If, at forty, a man is still loathed, he is done for."



Enjoy!


----------



## Andor of the Blade (Sep 20, 2002)

"It matters not how strait the gait,
How charged with punishments the scroll,
I am the master of my fate,
I am the captain of my soul."

- William E. Henley

You are beaten to earth?  Well, what's that?
Come up with a smiling face.
It's nothing against you to fall down flat,
But to lie there, that's the disgrace.

- Edmund Vance Cooke


----------



## Kyramus (Sep 20, 2002)

Thanks Shilsen, I didn't know the exact author, but I remember it from the movie.


----------



## Rel (Sep 20, 2002)

Of all the pithy little bits of advice I've recieved over my life, none has been a greater asset than this snippet which is supposedly an old naval saying:

"Beg forgiveness, not permission."


----------



## Richards (Sep 20, 2002)

"I will not be pushed, filed, stamped, indexed, briefed, debriefed--_or numbered!_
- Number 6, _The Prisoner_


----------



## shouit (Sep 20, 2002)

Are you driving with your eyes open or you using the force?
    --Eddie Murphy "Beverly Hills Cop 2"

In the beginning the universe was created, which has been widely regarded as a very bad move.
   -- Douglas Adams "Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy"

Fall down eight times, get up nine.
   -- Old Japanese Proverb

Also check out www.quotationspage.com


----------



## Greatwyrm (Sep 20, 2002)

Give a difficult job to a lazy man and he'll find an easier way to do it. -- don't remember who said that

-----

Whether the glass is half-full or half-empty is irrelevant.  Some things are better described by what they are, some by what they are not.  All that matters is an accurate description. -- Chad Stevens

-----

Cry havoc and let slip the dogs of war! -- Cassius (?), Shakespear's Julius Caesar


----------



## ladyofdragons (Sep 20, 2002)

I've got a whole book at home of ones I've collected, but some of my favorites are:

richard bach

"Perspective: Use it or lose it.  You are forgetting that what is going on around you is not reality.  Think about that."

"Argue for your limitations, and sure enough, they're yours."

"The simplest questions are the most profound.

Where were you born?
Where is your home?
Where are you going?
What are you doing?

Think about these once in awhile, and watch your answers change."

"You are never given a wish without being given 
the power to make it true.

You may have to work for it, however."

"Your friends will know you better in the first minute you meet than your acquaintances will know you in a thousand years."

lazarus long (Robert Heinlein)

Don't try to have the last word. You might get it. 

Everybody lies about sex.  

Sex should be friendly. Otherwise stick to mechanical toys; it's more sanitary.  

You live and learn. Or you don't live long.  

Always listen to experts. They'll tell you what can't be done and why. Then do it.  

If you don't like yourself, you can't like other people.  

No state has the inherent right to survive through conscript troops and in the long run, no state ever has. Roman matrons used to say to their sons: "Come back with your shield, or on it." Later on, this custom declined. So did Rome.  

A brute kills for pleasure. A fool kills from hate.  

One man's theology is another man's belly laugh.  

Place your clothes and weapons where you can find them in the dark.  

There is no conclusive evidence of life after death. But there is no evidence of any sort against it. Soon enough you will know. So why fret about it?  

A zygote is a gamete's way of producing more gametes. The may be the purpose of the universe.  

Democracy is based on the assumption that a million men are wiser than one man. How's that again? I missed something.  

Autocracy is based on the assumption that one man is wiser than a million men. Let's play that over again, too. Who decides?  

Sin lies only in hurting other people unnecessarily. All other "sins" are invented nonsense.  
(Hurting yourself is not sinful -- just stupid.)  

A human being should be able to change a diaper, plan an invasion, butcher a hog, conn a ship, design a building, write a sonnet, balance accounts, build a wall, set a bone, comfort the dying, take orders, give orders, cooperate, act alone, solve equations, analyze a new problem, pitch manure, program a computer, cook a tasty meal, fight efficiently, die gallantly. Specialization is for insects. 

One man's "magic" is another man's engineering. "Supernatural" is a null word.  

Never try to outstubborn a cat.  

Yield to temptation; it may not pass your way again.  

Climate is what we expect, weather is what we get.  

A committee is a life form with six or more legs and no brain.  

Certainly the game is rigged. Don't let that stop you; if you don't bet, you can't win.  

A generation which ignores history has no past -- and no future.  

You can have peace. Or you can have freedom. Don't ever count on having both at once.  

Stupidity cannot be cured with money, or through education, or by legislation. Stupidity is not a sin, the victim can't help being stupid. But stupidity is the only universal capital crime; the sentence is death, there is no appeal, and execution is carried out automatically and without pity.  

Courage is the complement of fear. A man who is fearless cannot be courageous. (He is also a fool.)  

_ and my favorite... _
Never underestimate the power of human stupidity.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Sep 20, 2002)

Well firstly, as a Spurs fan that Hoddle quote has me ROFLMAO...a few others really caught my attention.

There is a whole bunch of very quotable quotes on www.lspace.org, all from the Discworld books by Terry Pratchett. One of my favourite Pratchettisms is:

- "There have been...accidents."
- "What kind of accidents?"
- "The kind of accidents you prefer to call...accidents."

from Maskerade...actually once I started looking through the quote file http://www.lspace.org/books/pqf/index.html I quickly found that I liked most of them...take a look guys...

Douglas Adams, as noted above, is good for quotes too.

"Anything that happens, happens.
Anything that, in happening, causes something else to happen, causes something else to happen.
Anything that, in happening, causes itself to happen again, happens again.

It doesn't necessarily do it in chronological order though."

Douglas Adams

How about the classic quote from the Blues Brothers?

"It's 105 miles to Chicago, we've got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, it's dark, and we're wearing sunglasses."
"Let's go."

More if I think of them...


----------



## Welverin (Sep 20, 2002)

Stupid, stupid rat creatures!
-Fone Bone



			
				Khorod said:
			
		

> *There are some gems scattered in Rosencrantz and Guildenstern are Dead, by Tom Stoppard. *




Is this a book? I know there was a movie, but ...


----------



## Taloras (Sep 20, 2002)

This would be -perfect- for a school yearbook.


 H. L. Mencken's Law:
          Those who can -- do.
          Those who can't -- teach.

   Martin's Extension:
          Those who cannot teach -- administrate.


----------



## Rel (Sep 20, 2002)

I just thought of another one that you could put in there:

"I...am not left handed."

When people read the yearbook, anybody who knows where the quote comes from, you want to be friends for life with.  And anybody who doesn't know where it comes from isn't worth knowing anyway.


----------



## Kai Lord (Sep 20, 2002)

"I urinate all over myself."  --Xarlen

"Better to be evil than stupid."  --Tony


----------



## Taren Nighteyes (Sep 20, 2002)

"Dogs and cats living together, mass hysteria!"  - Peter from Ghostbusters.

"Ray, if someone asks you if you're a god, you say yes!" - Winston from Ghostbusters.

Gotta love that movie.

Taren Nighteyes


----------



## Airwolf (Sep 20, 2002)

I didn't take time to read all the posts so if someone said this already, sorry.  

Try the book of Proverbs, its full of great sayings any number of which will probably work well as a quote.


----------



## Sir Whiskers (Sep 21, 2002)

from Will Rogers : "Common sense ain't."

from ??? : "Never ascribe to malfeasance what can be explained by incompetence."


----------



## Siridar (Sep 21, 2002)

The very powerful and the very stupid have one thing in common. They don't alter their views to fit the facts. They alter the facts to fit the views. Which can be uncomfortable if you happen to be one of the facts that needs altering.

"I think my idea's better." 
Lester asks, "What is your idea?" 
"I don't know yet," the Doctor responds, "That's the trouble with ideas -- they only come a bit at a time." 

-Both taken from Dr. Who


----------



## 333 Dave (Sep 21, 2002)

"The only thing necissary for evil to prosper is for good men to do nothing." -Edmund Burke

"If a man is a pessimist before the age of 50, he knows too much. If he's an optimist after, he knows too little." -Mark Twain


----------



## NoOneofConsequence (Sep 21, 2002)

Welverin re: Rosencrantz and Guildenstern are dead. said:
			
		

> Is this a book? I know there was a movie, but ... [/B]




It is a play by Tom Stoppard. Several of us quote it religiously in our roleplaying group.

"We're actors, we're the opposite of people."


"Dark, isn't it?"
"Not for night."
"No, not for night."
"Dark for day though."


"We're going to England."
"I don't believe it!
"What, just a conspiracy of cartographers, you think?"


"We're more the blood, love and rhetoric school. we can do you blood and rhetoric without the love; or blood and love without the rhetoric; or we can do you all three, consecutive or concurrent. What we can't do is love and rhetoric without the blood. The blood is compulsory. They're all blood you see."


That's all I remember off the top of my head. It's been too long since I had a refresher.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 5, 2019)

“Those who spam get banned.” ~Dannyalcatraz


----------



## Michele (Jun 5, 2019)

Greatwyrm said:


> Cry havoc and let slip the dogs of war! -- Cassius (?), Shakespear's Julius Caesar




Marc Antony, not Cassius!


----------



## Michele (Jun 5, 2019)

"I'm Irish and you're German. But what makes us both Americans? Just one thing. One. Only one. The rule book. We call it the Constitution, and we agree to the rules, and that's what makes us Americans. That's all that makes us Americans. So don't tell me there's no rule book."

James Donovan, in Bridge of Spies


----------



## Imaculata (Jun 5, 2019)

_"Fanatics make unreliable allies"_

-Garret, from the game Thief the Dark project


----------



## pogre (Jun 5, 2019)

So, the OP was asking for quotes for his senior yearbook, but he is now around 35 years old. Maybe he can save some of these for his children 

I know this thread was rezzed by spam, but I thought it was hilarious the quotes are coming in 17 years later!


----------



## Len (Jun 5, 2019)

pogre said:


> I know this thread was rezzed by spam, but I thought it was hilarious the quotes are coming in 17 years later!




"What is dead may never die."


----------



## Istbor (Jun 5, 2019)

I think Nothing More put it pretty well. 
"We all get lost some times, trying to find what we're looking for."


----------



## Michele (Jun 6, 2019)

Well, at least we get a nice quotation thread going again. Now, if they were more related with role-playing, that would be better still.


----------



## Umbran (Jun 6, 2019)

Michele said:


> Marc Antony, not Cassius!




Just to be clear, you are correcting a mistake made in 2002.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 6, 2019)

"You're never too late to be right on the internet."

--Me, just now


----------



## Michele (Jun 6, 2019)

Umbran said:


> Just to be clear, you are correcting a mistake made in 2002.




It was pointed out, above. Nevertheless, the thread is around again, and no reader should go away with wrong information if any member here can help it .


----------



## lowkey13 (Jun 6, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Umbran (Jun 6, 2019)

"But that's not the point!  The point is that I am now a perfectly safe penguin, and my colleague here is rapidly running out of limbs!"
-Ford Prefect


----------



## Raunalyn (Jun 7, 2019)

I was thinking of the immortal words of Socrates, who said, "... I drank what?" 

~ Chris Knight (aka Val Kilmer) - Real Genius


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 7, 2019)

Raunalyn said:


> I was thinking of the immortal words of Socrates, who said, "... I drank what?"
> 
> ~ Chris Knight (aka Val Kilmer) - Real Genius




Which always reminds me of:

[video=youtube;RVc8jwYexjE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVc8jwYexjE[/video]


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 8, 2019)

If a machine, a Terminator can learn the value of human life, then maybe so can we - Sarah Connor


----------



## Umbran (Jun 9, 2019)

Tonguez said:


> If a machine, a Terminator can learn the value of human life, then maybe so can we - Sarah Connor




Sarah Connor was always such an optimist.


----------



## trappedslider (Jun 10, 2019)

know thyself- Socrates

“Know the enemy and know yourself; in a hundred battles you will never be in peril. When you are ignorant of the enemy, but know yourself, your chances of winning or losing are equal. If ignorant both of your enemy and yourself, you are certain in every battle to be in peril.”

― Sun Tzu, The Art of War

"Advertise here..ask me how"

"This space for Rent"

"War....War never changes" - Fallout

“When everything hangs on a single moment, be sure you choose the right moment.”
—Jace Beleren

“To be honest, I’m not quite sure what’s going to happen.”
—Renna, Selhoff alchemist


----------



## Raunalyn (Jun 10, 2019)

"Mother is the name for God on the lips and hearts of all children."
Eric Draven - The Crow

"Childhood ends the moment you know you're gonna die."
Top Dollar - The Crow


----------



## lowkey13 (Jun 10, 2019)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 11, 2019)

“Guys, it's okay! He just wanted his machete back!”
~ Professor Lowe, _Jason X_


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 11, 2019)

“What are you doing back there?”
~ Anon.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jun 11, 2019)

"I'm not a necromancer, but I play one on the internet."


----------



## Alicia28 (Jun 27, 2019)

"some beautiful paths can't be discovered without getting lost" Erol Ozan




<style type="text/css"><!--td {border: 1px solid #ccc;}br {mso-data-placement:same-cell;}--></style>Dafont Showbox Adam4adam


----------

